# Does my Elephant Nose have ICK, Velvet (PICS Posted) or any other disease?



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello Folks, ive had my tank for about 30 days now, its not a cycled tank because i received it as a gift from someone who knew nothing about fishkeeping, i didnt either at that point, but have researched more than a 1000 pages this month. I've also been fortunate enough to receive some solid advice here on Fishforums.

Its important to understand that where i live, Fishkeeping is almost non existent, and the insignificant presence that does exist, consists of LFS's that know NOTHING about fishkeeping, additionally they only advise ignorantly OR with an evil agenda to make sure they sell more products and more fish. Healthy fishes that live long conflict with their malicious idea of residual income. I happen to be a large sized importer of US goods, so i have called for some of the most coveted fish supplies, im also working on importing frozen food for my fish; we dont get any Frozen Fish food here whatsoever, everythings freezedried. Until they get here i have to make do with a chinese box filter and heater (Heaters fine, temps stable at 26.5C consistently). The Box Filter barely does anything, theres always a HUGE pile of poop and other debris under it, hence i actually siphon out dirt (Feces and such) regularly.

I NEVER overfeed fish, if anything i underfeed them and skip the odd day. Whats most appalling, if indeed my fish DO have ICH is that i do regular water changes, more than once a week (No choice, its because my Filter doesnt work well) so Ive never let my water quality deteriorate. I have NO substrate and theres a small presence of ammonia in my tank due to it not being cycled yet. I am in the process of adding Anubias and Java Fern but again they take a while to get to me (My first batch of Anubias arrived and is being quarantined).

*MY water levels (Before doing todays water change):

Ammonia: 0.20 PPM (Just lesser than the 0.25PPM Mark)
Nitrates: 0 PPM
Nitrites: 0 PPM
PH Level: 7.1*

Using API Master Freshwater Kit for the above tests.

*Here are some pics of my elephant nose: Does he have ICH or any other disease? I saw him SCRATCHING against his cave yesterday, ONLY ONCE all throughout the day but thats perhaps an early stage, i observe my fish VERY closely to document behavioral patterns. Please DO let me know as soon as 
possible.*

*Tank Consists Of:*

*30 Gallon Tank:

3 Blue Gouramis (Female)
1 Elephant Nose
Plants on their way: (Java Fern/ Java Moss/ Anubias)
No Substrate
4 caves
1 Chinese Heater 220W
1 Chinese Corner/Box Filter for 40G Tanks
*

*IMPORTANT: The last 2 images manifest my aeration device, theres some white thing on it, not sure if it came that way, could you identify what that is?*


















































Appreciate everyones help immensely!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't quite tell what I'm seeing in the last two pics, so I can't be any help with that, but I have some good news : your elephantnose does not seem to have ick. It might have it, of course, as any fish might, but it looks okay to me.


----------



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> I can't quite tell what I'm seeing in the last two pics, so I can't be any help with that, but I have some good news : your elephantnose does not seem to have ick. It might have it, of course, as any fish might, but it looks okay to me.


OH Jeez, thank god, you have no idea how happy thats made me. Thanks a million! Will continue with my periodic water changes. Now, will soon be feeding him boiled (and frozen) tubifex!


----------



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> I can't quite tell what I'm seeing in the last two pics, so I can't be any help with that, but I have some good news : your elephantnose does not seem to have ick. It might have it, of course, as any fish might, but it looks okay to me.


Question for you: Does he look healthy? Whats your opinion on that based on pics?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not especially healthy, no, but the abrasions on the sides are probably just from when it got moved to your tank. It should be fine.


----------



## vcorp (Jan 3, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Not especially healthy, no, but the abrasions on the sides are probably just from when it got moved to your tank. It should be fine.


Ok thanks, does he not look healthy ONLY due to the abrasions? How about skinny vs. Well fed, thats something im particularly concerned about. Not seen many elephant noses though, do you think hes eating ok from what you see?

Also ive particularly noticed that ONE of my 3 Female blue gouramis is really bullying the other 2 and has begun to test my elephant nose's patience too, im planning to expunge her from the tank, could you recommend another peaceful companion for 2 Blue Gouramis and 1 elephant nose? Thanks so much!


----------

